# Do cats know it's a toy they're playing with?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Or do they think it's real?

It would bother me to think that I'm fooling him when I move the toys for him and he gets all excited.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Who are you referring to.? Prince or Yaniv? Misa plays with anything stringy. lol


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I think they get just as happy hunting a 'toy' as with a real bird or mouse. 

Gracie has eaten toys - literally chewed them and swallowed them down - after a vigorous play session, so I think that cats have the ability to suspend their disbelief, if I can use that phrase. 

(We had to take her to the emergency room and induce vomiting, since one toy had a hidden wire inside, and the other had a jingle bell and a length of string attached. $$$ We learned to supervise her with small toys...)

Fran


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Socks like to play with anything and has destroyed a great number of toys and things that aren't toys. Cuddles and Gateway are long past "playing around" age but Cuddles still chases the red dot  Gateway just looks then go back to sleep.


----------

